#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Nebenwirkungen eines gut wirksamen Schmerzmittels >

## Scoppy

Hallo zusammen,
 wegen meiner Gelenkbeschwerden nehme ich bei Bedarf Schmerzmittel
 Indometacin ist das Mittel meiner Wahl, da die schmerzlindernde  Wirkung mit 75 mg am Abend vollkommen vollkommen ausreicht und ich  tagsüber keine weiteren Medikamente nehmen muss.
 Nun stellte sich heraus, dass Indometacin meinen  Blutzuckerstoffwechsel ungünstig beeinflusst, dh mein Nüchternblutzucker  liegt bei 140, aber nur dann, wenn ich Indomet nehme. Dadurch kam es zu  einer Erhöhung des HbA1 Wertes und wir tauschten das Indomet gegen  Naproxen. Hilft nicht so gut, außerdem bekam ich Tinnitus.
 Auf Rat meiner Hausärztin ging ich zu einem Schmerztherapeuten und  bekam Tilidin Tabl (50 mg), die mich allerdings aus den Schuhen hauen.  Nehme ich abends eine Tablette, ist die Schmerzlinderung ok, doch am  nächsten Morgen geht gar nichts. Die Wirkung hält an bis zum Mittag und  nicht nur die Wirkung, sondern auch die Nebenwirkung. Ich bin wie  betrunken und bekomme nichts geregelt, aber ich arbeite vormittags.....
 Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man nicht gegen die  Indometnebenwirkung etwas tun kann. Ich nehme es ja nur bei Bedarf,doch  der erhöhte Zuckerwert macht mir Angst.
 Meine Hausärztin ist noch in Urlaub, sodass ich mich schon mal etwas informieren möchte.
 Kann man nicht an den Tagen,w o ich das Indomet nehme, irgendein blutzuckdersenkendes Mittel nehmen oder wäre das schwachsinnig? 
Liebe Grüße
Scoppy

----------


## josie

Hallo Scoppy!
Es gibt ja noch andere entzündungshemmende Medikamenten, wie z.B. Ibuprofen, Voltaren oder Cox 2 Hemmer, wie z.B. Arcoxia und Celebrex.
Vielleicht solltest Du erstmal diese noch ausprobieren, ob sie helfen?

----------


## Scoppy

Danke für Deine Antwort, Josie.
Ich habe schon andere NSAR und auch Cox2 Hemmer ausprobiert. Leider war keins dabei, was ich so gut vertrug wie das Indometacin. Das ist ja das Problem 
Liebe Grüße
Scoppy

----------


## Motorradboy

Hallo Scoppy 
Hast du schon einmal Novaminsulfon 500mg probiert? Die mußt du dir allerdings vom Arzt verschreiben lassen. Ich hatte auch ein Problem mit meinem rechten Knie gehabt. Bin von Arzt zu Arzt und Klinik zu Klinik gelaufen. Lief 2 Jahre mit den Schmerzen herum. Habe auch sämtliche Medikamente verschrieben bekommen, hatte nichts gebracht. Erst durch die Kniearthroskopie konnte mir so richtig geholfen werden. Seit der OP vom 07.Dezember2012 bin ich nahezu beschwerdefrei.Röntgen und MRT hatte keine aussagekräftige Bewertung gebracht, woher der Schmerz kam. Spreche auch über eine eventuelle OP mit deinem Hausarzt, da man Medikamente nicht über längere Zeit einnehmen sollte. Die OP ist nun über 3Wochen her, bin schmerzfrei geworden, dank der OP.  
Gute Besserung und liebe Grüße :s_rose_for_u_cut:   
Herman

----------


## Scoppy

Hab' ganz herzlichen Dank für Deinen Tipp, Herman.
An Novalgin hat noch kein Arzt gedacht, obwohl dieses Medikament vom Magen her recht gut verträglich sein soll. Ich werde direkt den Arzt darauf ansprechen.
Da habe ich eine Frage zu Deiner KNie-Op. Was wurde bei der Arthroskopie festgestellt und wurde Knorpel entfernt? 
Es freut mich, dass Deine Op so gut verlaufen ist, denn gerade bei Knie-Ops ist das ja leider nicht die Regel. Bin selbst betroffen. 
Ganz liebe Grüße und guten Rutsch (ohne auf das Knie zu fallen)
Scoppy

----------


## Motorradboy

Hallo Scoppy,
Erst einmal vielen Dank für deine Nachricht. Das Medikament ist verträglich, nehme es seit über 2Jahren, bis zur OP mit bis zu 4 Tabletten täglich. Seit der OP nehme ich nur noch 1 maximal 2 Tabletten am Tag. Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren einen Wegeunfall gehabt, seitdem lief ich mit diesem problem herum. War auch in der Klinik, wurde auch geröntgt, aber nur an der Wirbelsäule, der Arzt hatte es sich angesehen und meinte, daß es nur eine Prellung ist. Letztes Jahr wurde im August aufgrund der Schmerzen am gleichen Knie der Schleimbeutel entfernt, die Schmerzen waren danach sogar stärker als vor der OP. Hatte KG, Medikamente und Schuheinlagen ausprobiert, hatte nichts geholfen. Arbeiten war so gut wie nicht möglich. Anfang November 2012 ging nichts mehr. Das einzige was ich hatte waren diese Schmerzen. Also ab in die Klinik wegen OP-Termin. Hatte auf einen schnellstmöglichen Termin gebeten,der 3 Wochen später erst war. Am 07. Dezember war der Eingriff, war danach die Schmerzen los, nachdem die Betäubung komplett abgeklungen war
Nun zum Befund der OP:
-Plica-Syndrom
-Chonromalazie
-med Femurcondylus
Bei der OP wurde auch der Knorpel gleich mit geglättet, da schon Knorpelschaden vorhanden war. Ich denke daß es auch auf den grad der Beschädigung ankommt, wie der Heilungsprozess stattfindet. Natürlich verheilt das nicht so schnell, habe auch noch Beeinträchtigungen, wie zb in die Hocke gehen und hin knien. An sonsten geht alles schon viel besser, als vor der OP. Du bist nicht an eine Klinik gebunden,d.h. du kannst in jede Klinik gehen in Deutschland.
Heute würde ich die Arthroskopie jederzeit wieder machen lassen, das war bis vor dem Eingriff anders. Hatte sehr große Angst, hatte auch schon 1 OP mit einer Notlüge abgesagt. Heute sehe ich es als großen Fehler an. Hatte bei Besprechung der OP eine sehr gute Aufklärung gehabt, auch beim Narkose-Arzt, mit dem ich wieder die Spiralanästhesie vereinbart hatte. Du bist während der OP bei Bewusstsein, aber die Nerven werden in der Wirbelsäule betäubt. Der Vorteil ist, daß man nach der OP sofort was essen und trinken darf, der einzige nachteil ist daß man bis zum Abklingen der Betäubung nicht aufstehen kann. Spreche mit deinem Arzt auch über eine eventuelle Arthroskopie,da ja jedes Medikament den Körper angreifen kann. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, mit deinem Hausarzt darüber zu sprechen, suche auch eine Klinik deines Vertrauens auf, kannst auch im Internet recherchieren, da findest du sicherlich eine gute Klinik. Ich hatte es auch getan, bin sogar von der dänischen Grenze nach Hamburg gefahren, da ich dort eine gute Klinik gefunden hatte. Diese hatte Zweifel daran, ob die OP mir helfen kann. Hatte es in Niebüll machen lassen ( wohne auch da). hatte auch dem Arzt gesagt, daß ich 2 Kliniken hätte, die den Eingriff machen würden. Hatte direkt den OP-Termin bekommen, obwohl der Arzt auch Zweifel an der OP hatte, lag richtig mit meiner Vermutung, daß die OP geholfen hatte. Seit der OP habe ich nur noch leichte Einschränkungen, die auch wieder verschwinden.
Natürlich kann der Arzt keine Garantie geben, daß es nach der OP besser wird. Nach der OP ist noch ein Drainageschlauch im Gelenk eingesetzt, um Wundwasser und eventuelles Blut abfließen zu lassen. Der Drainageschlauch wurde bei mir am nächsten tag entfernt und konnte wieder nach Hause gehen. Ntürlich muß man das Gelenk danach schonen. 
Ganz liebe Grüße, sowie einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, aber nicht wörtlich nehmen :Prost mit Wein:   
Herman

----------


## Patientenschubser

Novamin gibt es auch als Tropfen, damit kann man noch genauer dosieren!

----------


## feli

Metamizol= Novaminsulfon- bzw Novalgin ist für die Langzeiteinnahme von Medikamenten keine Alternative.
Es ist in verschiedenen Ländern aus diesen Gründen nicht zugelassen, oder wurde vom Markt genommen, und die Anwendung ist nicht unumstritten. 
Für eine Langzeiteinnahme, wäre mir das zu heikel. 
Sorry, aber ich würde Dir raten bei chronischen Schmerzen  nochmal einen Termin bei einem Schmerztherapeuten oder in
einer Schmerzambulanz zu machen und über die Probelmatik mit dem Schmerztherapeuten zu sprechen.
Der verschreibt in der Regel zunächst eie Therapie, hat man damit allerdings Probleme, dann wird der Dir individuell etwas "stricken" können, was passend ist.
Die Erstverordnung ist oft ersteinmal das Mittel der Wahl, daß bei den meißten Patienten Deiner Beschwerden eine gute Wirkung erzielt.
Der hat aber noch mehr in seiner Trickkiste. 
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## Scoppy

Herman, das hört sich ja gut an und ich denke, Du hast Glück mit dem Operateur gehabt.
Für Dich hoffe ich, es bleibt weiterhin alles so gut 
Feli, danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich hatte eh vor, den Schmerztherapeuten erneut aufzusuchen und mal sehen, was er rät. 
Allen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch

----------

